# Rogue 16 sv, how to add more HP



## Zerozone (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello everyone, i have a Rogue 16 sv AWD and i want to add it more HP, I'm not looking for many but i want to put a little bit more.
What do you guys recommend me. Thanks 
Ps I'm new on this.:nerd:


----------

